# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Mua tăng Vote chương trình Yêu thương là để cho đi - ĐTHỗ trợ: 0934225077

## odvwnrfled

*Nhận tăng Vote chương trình Yêu thương là để cho đi - Hotline: O934225O77* 





*Giới thiệu*

 “thương tình là để cho đi”. Nếu như các cuộc thi bình thường, bạn là người chơi và trở nên người trúng thưởng thì với “Muôn vị yêu”, bạn sẽ chính là người trao đi món quà bất thần cho những người thân chi kỷ của mình một cách giản dị nhất – chân tình nhất – công dụng nhất.

 Với sứ mạng đem “Muôn vị thương xót” đến hàng nghìn gia đình trên khắp Đất Việt, đây vững chắc sẽ là “món quà khai vị” Xuân 2018 thắm thiết hương sắc mà bạn và gđ sẽ không bao giờ quên.

*Đối tượng dự thi*
 Nam, nữ công dân Việt Nam, phạm vi toàn quốc. hài lòng các thể lệ và yêu cầu chung của cuộc thi “Muôn vị yêu”.

*Các bước tăng Vote chương trình kenh14 - Zalo: O934225O77*

----------

